# Bodybuilders Grocery List



## armani1072 (Jul 10, 2004)

I found a good categorized grocery list very helpful! 

*Bodybuilder's Grocery List*


*PROTEINS*

Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast 
Tuna (water packed) 
Shrimp 
Extra Lean Ground Beef or Ground Round (92-96%)
Venison
Fish (salmon, seabass, halibut) 
Beef Tenderloin (aka Filet, Filet Mignon) 
Top Loin (NY Strip Steak) 
Ostrich
Ribeye Steaks or Roast 
Top Round Steaks or Roast (aka Stew Meat, London Broil, Stir Fry) 
Buffalo
Protein Powder 
Egg Whites or Eggs 
Top Sirloin (aka Sirloin Top Butt) 
Eye of Round (Cube Meat, Stew Meat, Bottom Round , 96% LeandGround Round) 
Ground turkey, Turkey Breast Slices or cutlets (fresh meat, not deli cuts), ground chicken 
Flank Steak (Sir Fry, Fajita) 


*COMPLEX CARBS*

Oatmeal (Old Fashioned or Quick Oats) 
Sweet Potatoes 
Farina (Cream of Wheat) 
Multigrain Hot Cereal 
Potatoes (red, baking, new) 
Yams 
Beans (pinto, black, kidney) 
Whole wheat or Spinach Pasta 
Rice (white, jasmine, basmati, Arborio, wild)
Oat Bran Cereal 
Rye Cereal
Brown Rice 


*FIBROUS CARBS*

Green Leafy Lettuce (Green Leaf, Red, Leaf, Romaine) 
Broccoli 
Asparagus 
String Beans 
Spinach 
Bell Peppers 
Brussels Sprouts 
Cauliflower 
Cabbage
Celery 
Cucumber 
Eggplant
Green or Red Pepper 
Onions
Pumpkin 
Garlic 
Tomatoes 
Zucchini 


*FRUITS*

bananas
apples
grapefruit
peaches
strawberries
blueberries
raspberries
lemons
limes


*HEALTHY FATS*

Natural Style Peanut Butter 
Olive Oil or Safflower Oil 
Nuts (peanuts, almonds) 
Flaxseed Oil 


*DAIRY AND EGGS* 

Low or Non-Fat cottage cheese 
Eggs 
Low or Non-Fat Milk 
Bottled Water 


*CONDIMENTS & SPICES*

Diet Soda 
Crystal Light 
Fat Free Mayonnaise 
Reduced Sodium Soy Sauce 
Reduced Sodium Teriyaki Sauce 
Balsamic Vinegar 
Salsa 
Hot Peppers and Hot Sauce
Chili powder 
Mrs. Dash 
Steak Sauce 
Sugar Free Maple Syrup 
Chili Paste 
Mustard 
Extracts (vanilla, almond, etc )
Low Sodium beef or chicken broth 
Plain or reduced sodium tomatoes sauce, puree, paste)


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 10, 2004)

Good Post i needed a list like that


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmm. is that ostrich like the bird? where can i buy that at?


----------



## armani1072 (Jul 10, 2004)

Anasci.org said:
			
		

> Hmm. is that ostrich like the bird? where can i buy that at?


 depends, some restaurants have ostrich burgers and buffalo burgers


----------



## heavy (Aug 8, 2004)

Good post...covers it all. And anasci...good luck getting those ostrich man, unless you want to go out to the boonies and find an ostrich farm. But if you do find it, its worth it. It is one tasty bird!


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 16, 2004)

just eat chicken man - there are so many different flavors - I never get tired of it - smoked and smothered in salsa is my favorite - tostitos restaurant style salsa iz da shizz.


----------



## tee (Aug 16, 2004)

Where's the Big Macs???


----------



## shamrock10 (Sep 4, 2004)

great


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 20, 2004)

pussy is high in protein, but they again, i guess it would fall under the heading of fish. :hahano:


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 20, 2004)

texascreed said:
			
		

> pussy is high in protein, but they again, i guess it would fall under the heading of fish. :hahano:




ummm....go red sox!


----------



## turd ferguson (Mar 3, 2005)

*get your ostrich*

http://www.ostrichesonline.com/meat/meatindex.html
ship in 2 days time


----------



## serius_06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Great list


----------

